# New rule for those seeking NZ reconstruction visas post earthquake



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Foreign workers hoping to get jobs in Canterbury, New Zealand, as part of the major post earthquake reconstruction programme could be disappointed. A new visa rule has come into effect which means that New Zealanders are first in line for job vacancies which will only go to overseas workers if the positions cannot be filled. [...]

Click to read the full news article: New rule for those seeking NZ reconstruction visas post earthquake...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Good rule...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Should have been the norm from the start.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Should have been the norm from the start.


Technically they've had the rule in place for years - what's changed is the process. Before it was the employer who had to prove he didn't have any New Zealanders to do the job (show where the job was advertised, list is with Work and Income, yada-yada), now it's the Skills Hub who does the same. Streamlined, yes - but new rule, no.


----------



## bleater (Mar 21, 2012)

Editor said:


> Foreign workers hoping to get jobs in Canterbury, New Zealand, as part of the major post earthquake reconstruction programme could be disappointed.


Actually, when you look at the Canterbury Skills Shortage List (http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...FA7/0/Canterburyskillshortagelist20121115.pdf) it looks like anyone intending to come to New Zealand to work on the Christchurch rebuild has a VERY good chance of getting a visa. That list is basically everything construction related. Additionally, the processing times should be shorter because the Skills Hub will now make determinations on visas for jobs on the list.


----------

